# انا مهندس ميكا و عايز ابقى مهندس طيران



## مصطفى فواد سعيد (8 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم انا فى هندسة عين شمس انا اعدادى لس و خلاص قررت انى اخش ميكانيكا و انا نفسى اشتغل فى مجال هندسة الطيران 
قولو اعمل ايه ؟
و انهى احسن قسم فى ميكانيكا علشان يساعدنى فى مجال الطيران ؟ 
و هل بعد كدة هلقى شغل بسهولة ول لا ؟
و يا ريت تقولو بسرعة علشان انا لازم اكتب الرغابات خلاص ايام 
و و انهى احسنى انى ادرس طيران بعد ما اخلص ميكا العادية ول اخش طيران القاهرة احسن من ميكا و بعدها طيران ؟؟ 













ارجو الاجابة باسرع وقت ممكن يا جماعة *


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم

أخي المهندس

الأفضل بالطبع أن تدخل قسم هندسة الطيران جامعة القاهرة

لأن ذلك سيدخلك في مجال الطيران بتعمق وسيكون لك بامر الله أفضل الفرص في مجال الطيران


----------

